# Anyone know what this rod is?



## Sea Striker Jingo (Oct 13, 2020)

What is this rod for???? Prof. Would have thrown in TKF but I'm kinda clogging the system  I'm sure ron would know.























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Striker Jingo (Oct 13, 2020)

Never mind had some help in the rod building forum. Any suggestions though.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thestork (Dec 4, 2018)

Some kind of trade bait for some used backing? Just kidding......I once bought a bamboo rod from a guy off craigslist for $100 because he wanted to get a simms tattoo. I made sure I had the rod in my hand before I ask him what happens when the brand is bought or goes out of business. 

There's a market for high end vintage fly rods but I'm not sure that's one.


----------



## Sea Striker Jingo (Oct 13, 2020)

Thestork said:


> Some kind of trade bait for some used backing? Just kidding......I once bought a bamboo rod from a guy off craigslist for $100 because he wanted to get a simms tattoo. I made sure I had the rod in my hand before I ask him what happens when the brand is bought or goes out of business.
> 
> There's a market for high end vintage fly rods but I'm not sure that's one.


Ha! Thanx.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

At first glance, it looks like the tip section of a cheap-o bait caster rod. The handle/butt section has a female ferrule that plugs in at the bottom. The foregrip is wooden, as is the butt.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

I recognize the logo. Del Mar Tackle built fishing rods here in Texas..I think..maybe one of the other old salts can give you some info on Del Mar Tackle. I remember having a spinning rod that they made when I was a teenager..LOL I'm 71 now..just to give you a timeline.
Tight lines!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That type rod was common 50+ years back. Permit Rat is correct. You just need the wooden handle with the metal socket and a Shakespeare 1944 Service Reel and you are set for fishing dead shrimp on bottom from a rented boat you put your 12 HP motor on out of Crawley's bait camp.


----------

